# Today's battery life



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Guys I know there are a million if these, but here's one more!

Codename 1.1.1 Franco 12 and hot plug governor. Lte has been on all day, 40 percent brightness. Stock battery

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

How do you get your battery to last that long I'm having no luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## foush (Jan 14, 2012)

cvb -

What is your signal strength on LTE? I would love to get the results are having. I am not rooted yet but am thinking about it. Would you say that your results are mostly due to the root and configs?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

That's ridiculous. Exact same setup and I don't get that with the extended battery. Although your screen on time is pretty low.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Really why didn't you just post this in the other battery threads instead of making a new thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

foush said:


> cvb -
> 
> What is your signal strength on LTE? I would love to get the results are having. I am not rooted yet but am thinking about it. Would you say that your results are mostly due to the root and configs?


No actual signal, well for a few minutes. Most of it is just searching for it while its turned on. I would say that this is very much so because of the mods, especially the hot plug governor and kernel.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> No actual signal, well for a few minutes. Most of it is just searching for it while its turned on. I would say that this is very much so because of the mods, especially the hot plug governor and kernel.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


I second this. I see the most difference with kernels! Though I tend to prefer LeanKernel over Franco's.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> I second this. I see the most difference with kernels! Though I tend to prefer LeanKernel over Franco's.


What do you like better? I prefer Franco but I love hearing opinions.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> I second this. I see the most difference with kernels! Though I tend to prefer LeanKernel over Franco's.


What do you like better? I prefer Franco but I love hearing opinions.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have extended better and no such luck 
These are my setting in picture see anything I can improve?
Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I was on codename 1.0 something, then I decided to upgrade to 1.1.1 without changing to franco's kernel, went to bed with a full extended battery and woke up to a dead nexus,, just like always,cthey should change the name of the this phone to extended battery rapist...


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's crazy I have never had that problem. Although OS has been taking up a lot more on my battery now then ever before since I have gotten on codename .

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I have extended better and no such luck
> These are my setting in picture see anything I can improve?
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


probably need to change the words with friends background update interval if you havent done so...default is 5 mins which is absurd


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> That's crazy I have never had that problem. Although OS has been taking up a lot more on my battery now then ever before since I have gotten on codename .
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


are you on a regular battery or extended? I have full 4g at my house but who cares, I'm on wifi when I'm here anyways.....why does my phone keep dying in the middle of the night?


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Frank your phone was awake like every 30 seconds. Can't go in to deep sleep that way. Maybe check to see what wake locks you have going on. Something isn't right there

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Im at 12.5 hours with almost 2 hours screen on and on lte the whole time. I have 44% right now. Yours doesn't add up

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Frank, also change your governor from on demand. It's not the most efficient.

Love the detailed pics, guys. I hate when people just post the main battery stats page. It makes it impossible to glean anything useful. Let alone help those with issues.


----------



## mb02 (Nov 28, 2011)

OP: you were on Wifi almost the whole time, not LTE. Just because you have LTE turned "on", doesn't mean it stays on when you connect to wifi. Once you connect to Wifi, the radios get turned off. Not to mention that of the 10 hours your phone was on, you only had the screen on for a little over an hour. When calculated, your phone would only have about 2 hours and 30 minutes screen on time before it died. That's not very good by any standards.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mb02 said:


> When calculated, your phone would only have about 2 hours and 30 minutes screen on time before it died. That's not very good by any standards.


But it's realistic. Unlike some people's non-full disclosure battery life posts. 2 1/2 hours screen on over a full day is probably what most should shoot for. If you're getting less than that you have room for improvement, but any more than that is gravy.


----------



## ruvy01 (Jan 10, 2012)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I have extended better and no such luck
> These are my setting in picture see anything I can improve?
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


you are on lean 1.6.1 which has a battery drain bug, go back to 1.6.0 or another one for now


----------



## mb02 (Nov 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> But it's realistic. Unlike some people's non-full disclosure battery life posts. 2 1/2 hours screen on over a full day is probably what most should shoot for. If you're getting less than that you have room for improvement, but any more than that is gravy.


I dunno. I came from a Thunderbolt which set the standard for bad battery life, and I never got less than 2 1/2 hours screen on time with that phone on 3g/4g. Wifi was even better. This phone is lucky to get 3 hours normal usage on wifi, not to mention OP apparently did nothing with his phone the whole time considering the only thing showing up in his stats is words with friends...


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I currently have the extended battery in my gnex, and this is the battery life I got (went from 65% to 5% overnight) i was using francos kernel and now I'm using the jd kernel. Also I'm running aokp milestone 2. Should I try imoseyon's kernel?















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mb02 said:


> I dunno. I came from a Thunderbolt which set the standard for bad battery life, and I never got less than 2 1/2 hours screen on time with that phone on 3g/4g. Wifi was even better. This phone is lucky to get 3 hours normal usage on wifi, not to mention OP apparently did nothing with his phone the whole time considering the only thing showing up in his stats is words with friends...


Different phone. Not relevant.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mechgamer123 said:


> I currently have the extended battery in my gnex, and this is the battery life I got (went from 65% to 5% overnight) i was using francos kernel and now I'm using the jd kernel. Also I'm running aokp milestone 2. Should I try imoseyon's kernel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Btw just in case anyone was wondering im using franco 700-1350 on conservative governor

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

kronusx12 said:


> Frank your phone was awake like every 30 seconds. Can't go in to deep sleep that way. Maybe check to see what wake locks you have going on. Something isn't right there
> Wait what do u mean? How do I check wake locks?
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

ruvy01 said:


> you are on lean 1.6.1 which has a battery drain bug, go back to 1.6.0 or another one for now


I never heard of that. So to go back do I have to do a full wipe

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I have extended better and no such luck
> These are my setting in picture see anything I can improve?
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


It looks like youi're dropping pretty horribly on screen off as well. Try buying the franco kernel updater, flash franco's and use hotplug in the kernel settings in the app.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

mb02 said:


> I dunno. I came from a Thunderbolt which set the standard for bad battery life, and I never got less than 2 1/2 hours screen on time with that phone on 3g/4g. Wifi was even better. This phone is lucky to get 3 hours normal usage on wifi, not to mention OP apparently did nothing with his phone the whole time considering the only thing showing up in his stats is words with friends...


why do you need to hate on the OP...

I actually did a lot. I guess it just didn't use a lot. I downloaded a 100mb file from the market. (50 from the market, 50 more from the app) I played a little bit of words with friends, I played some racing games, and I played deal or be millionaire and millionaire for probably a good 15 minutes each. Also, this is MY usage, how I use my phone and was a lot for me, so, no need to flame me for posting MY real world results, if these aren't yours sorry.


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

mb02 said:


> OP: you were on Wifi almost the whole time, not LTE. Just because you have LTE turned "on", doesn't mean it stays on when you connect to wifi. Once you connect to Wifi, the radios get turned off. Not to mention that of the 10 hours your phone was on, you only had the screen on for a little over an hour. When calculated, your phone would only have about 2 hours and 30 minutes screen on time before it died. That's not very good by any standards.


Good points that seem to get overlooked at times in these battery threads.









I usually get around 2.5 hours of screen on time with or without 4G enabled. Those 2.5 hours can equal a total of 5 hours off the battery or 13 hours off the battery depending on when the screen is on. If I go nuts 2.5 hours straight on the phone, I'm going to need to find a charger before too long. Or just not touch the phone for the next 8 hours.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

So hot plug would give me better battery then on demand? And what is the deal I though minimalist was good for battery. I am on codename and I have a screen saver (when my phone is idle it slide shows my pictures) how the hell do I disable this.... hell I dunno how I even had it enabled to begin with

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk#update I also have the extended battery and not getting any better life then my regular battery


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> So hot plug would give me better battery then on demand? And what is the deal I though minimalist was good for battery. I am on codename and I have a screen saver (when my phone is idle it slide shows my pictures) how the hell do I disable this.... hell I dunno how I even had it enabled to begin with
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk#update I also have the extended battery and not getting any better life then my regular battery


Yes, hot plug basically is ondermand or interactive while the screen is on and while screen is off one of the cores shuts off, saving battery life A LOT!!! I saw that, it's called screen candy in display settings, disable it.

If I helped please hit the thanks button, the little flower if you click on my post if you're mobile.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

frankie,

Those numbers are atrocious. Switch to another kernel (if you haven't already), disable Auto Brightness, disable LTE when you don't need it, and use wifi when available.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## acura_speed (Jan 12, 2012)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I never heard of that. So to go back do I have to do a full wipe
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


You do not have to do a full wipe to change your kernel. Just wipe cache and the dalvic cache. I would also suggest that you upgrade to cnd 1.1.1 I believe there was a bug in 1.1.0 that the Bluetooth would not allow for deep sleep. You should do a full wipe when you do this.

I've noticed that when people have really bad battery life their phones have horrible keep awake times. This can be caused by lots of things including new rom versions and kernels. You have to keep an eye on this what may seem to work for others may not work for your phone.


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

There's a new.IMO kernel that fixes the bug. I think its 1.6.4
Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I am happy with my battery life, on Axiom 2.4 and Imo 1.5.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

fillyo said:


> I am happy with my battery life, on Axiom 2.4 and Imo 1.5.


This is irrelevant with out "screen on time"

And, for those out there who think you need to wipe when flashing kernels...YOU DON'T!


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank goodness updating to 1.6.4 or what ever its caller now my battery has been abysmal on 1.6.1 take a look

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

1 hour screen on time? Anyone could reproduce these results ...

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------

